# need a good digital camera max 15 k budget



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

hi i want to buy a new digi cam max worth of 15k here are the requirements 
high optical zoom
FHd recording function
> 12 Mp
as i have no prior knowledge on this please help me in this matter....

i have shortlisted sony h200 camera

also the camera should have manual controls for adjustment


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2013)

You can try this
Nikon Coolpix S9200 Point & Shoot - Nikon: Flipkart.com


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

is cmos sensor better than super had ccd??


----------



## quagmire (Aug 12, 2013)

@OP : You can go with Canon SX260HS.

It has best IQ in 1/2.3" sensor size cameras and best low light performance in that range.

To compare IQ head over to DPreview>Reviews>Select any one>Image Quality compare tool


----------

